

Stanford Facebook Class Produces Impressive Results - shayan
http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/12/stanford-facebook-class-produces-impressive-results/

======
aston
_"If you could teach a class on building "Web 2.0 sites" and produce the same
type of results, you could charge any price for the class."_

Facebook is not the internet. And these apps are not businesses.

~~~
nkohari
You mean "sending hotness" is not a sustainable business model? :)

